#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Plagio Thunder Cache

## Bruno

Bom Devido ao moderador fechar o topico abrimos outro 

Bom Acho que não teve tantas ofenças assim pq pq ja vi mais ofenças ai mais como era do patrocionador da under passaram pano quente mais tudo bem morre aki

Mais a Indignação é grande os cara se fizer de amigo pra pegar o codigo e ideias e plagiar 
ta tudo bem

como o amigo paulo comentou o luciano super inteligiente nada contra ele profissionalmente falando 
mais se como ele se referiu que se fossem cobrar por patchs ou outro nomes que seja ele não teria feito um tuto pro thunder e sim pra outro

então pq não se habilitou como devolper no thunder pra depois vim num forum que não tem a menor importancia com nosso projeto 



mais trankilo 

sobre o plagio sem problema so em saber que estao plagiando o thunder segnifica que ele é bom e não tem capacidade de fazer algo parecido

com isto a unica coisa que consegiram é deixar mais complicado a programação do novo thunder pois agora não podemos confiar em ninguem mais 

isto é problemas pra comunidade

----------


## osmano807

Humm, entendi do "mais trankilo" pra cima... Pra baixo tenho suspeitas...
*cmartin*, *Polaco's Hideout | Addicted to emulation!* e *BFWcache*...

Se for isto, e for um plágio, então estou doidinho pelo Thunder Proxy... com configs em XML...

-----
Ou senão o aquela versão modifica que não me lembro quem postou.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pessoal...Flames nao serão tolerados... Voces podem continuar a discussao sem problemas mas sejam maduros para levar uma discussao na boa.

----------


## luapufo

Po cara so lamento por suas palavras.
Sou uns dos Admin do forum do BrazilFW, quando vi o ThunderCache e vi que era possivel usar no Brazilfw, mandei um email Para o Luiz.
Email enviado:

2009/4/10 Luis Roberto <[email protected]>:
Primeiramente, queria lhe parabenizar pelo excelente projeto, que colocou a frente, mostrando que nos brasileiros, não ficamos atras de nenhum gringo, isso, não desmerecendo eles, mais mostrando a força de nos brasileiros.
Bom, faço parte do Projeto BrazilFW ( http://www.brazilfw.com.br ) na parte administrativa, não sei se voces conhecem, mais somos a continuação do antigo Coyote.
Estou aqui lhe comunicando, que baixamos seu pacote ( Thunder Cache ) e conseguimos portabilizar ele para BrazilFW ( BFW ), pelo usuario CMartins.
Manteremos os creditos de voces pelo excelente trabalho que é o Thunder Cache.
Qualquer duvida que tenha, pode me comunicar por email, pelo site daqui mesmo, que passei a acompanhar, pelo meu msn [email protected] ou pelo nosso forum que voce encontra no endereço acima passado.
Em nome do projeto BrazilFW, Mais uma vez lhe parabenizo pelo projeto que voces todos fizeram.

Luis Roberto 

Email Respondido:

EDITADO, Muito obrigado Roberto21 pelo aviso


Agora se voces ficaram ofendido com alguma coisa, poderiam ter entrado em contato comigo mesmo ou outro admin la do forum, pois em nenhum momento queriamos como estão dizendo plagiar voces, o CMARTIN ele esta desenvolvendo um sistema de cache sim para o BrazilFW e ele é baseado no SQUID, como voces mesmo disseram que não usariam mais.
Outra coisa, nunca dissemos que o sistema de voces não presta, como voce disse da nossa distro, acho que deveria pensar nas suas palavras...
Eu, Devolupers e outros usuarios do BrazilFW, usamos o sistema de voces nos nossos BrazilFW da vida, temos problemas, temos por causa do loadbalance, e por este motivo esta sendo desenvolvido outro para resolver isto, se foi copiado alguma coisa de voces, pode ter certeza que seus creditos estarao la, pois não temos a ganancia nisso, o que queremos e darmos a quem precisa um sistema livre que ninguem paga nada e gente com pouco conhecimento consegue instalar.
Pena que pessoa tão madura como voce tenha este pensamento, que em vez de se discutir e analizar tudo, prefere denegrir a imagem de uma distro que é usada por muitas pessoas daqui e de outro lugares.

Mais uma vez, não venho aqui discutir o certo ou errado e sim lamentar este episodio.

Ate mais

----------


## osmano807

(não citando nada acima, é só um comentário, ok?)
O maior problema é que o povo não respeita a GPL... Pegam os códigos, copiam até os comentários e colocam no seu programinha de código fechado (leia: pode ser grátis, mas é fechado!), o que quebra as regras da licença.

Gostaria de alguém com mais conhecimento sobre GPL citasse o que pode e o que não pode fazer, pois ainda sei pouco sobre ela.
Pelo que eu sei:
Se copiou GPL, *tem que distribuir o source, com uma GPL de mesma ou superior versão*.
Se infringir a GPL, *comprovado o fato*, poderá ser tomadas *medidas legais* pela FSF.org, ou outro afiliado, devendo mesmo assim alertar a FSF.

------

O BFWcache, pelo que vi, será muito bom *sim*, o que estranhei foi o mesmo desenvolvedor ter se proposto a desenvolver no fórum do thunder...
Recapitulando: Gostei muito, conseguiram portabilizar o programa para ler os plugins diretamente de arquivos (XML), o que não é fácil, visto que precisa trabalhar com memória e pointers... (ok, podem achar idiota, mas eu não sei muito de C++, meti a mão na massa e fiz um programa, o que eu sei foi "google powered").

A melhor vantagem do BFWcache será o fato de ser um url_rewriter, não tirando o Squid da jogada, que já é otimizado para ser um proxy de qualidade, sem querer desmerecer o Thunder Proxy, pois ainda deve vir alguns bugs pelo fato de ser um servidor a mais a gerenciar.

Agora a coisa ruim é que o código do BFWcache será fechado. Ok, dando para compilar e rodar em Windows (até cygwin...), pra mim tá beleza! O thunder não pode rodar no Windows por pura falta de compatibilidade do PHP, é só alguem compilar no Cygwin que roda beleza! (tentei, mas aparece muitos erros, que ainda não sei como resolver...).

Agora: o BFWcache será em C ou C++? (eu li C, então se for C++ desconsiderar isto): Odeio char! Trabalhar pensando no que o usuário irá postar no seu programa, aumentando o buffer do char para caber a string inteira! Isso é muito chato... O squid pode até não mandar uma string muito grande, mas e o Squid3 que é em C++? E se a url for *muito grande mesmo*, como que fica? Pelo que li, corrompe partes memória certo? Em todo caso, acho que pensaram num tratamento de erros...

(Uma vez tava trabalhando com strings no C++, se eu mandava para o prompt, beleza, mas se eu usava o fwrite(), mandava até caractere NULL... Acho que era bug do compilador...)

-----

Thunder: Pelo amor de Deus, coloquem a GPL para programas de múltiplos fontes, do jeito que está, não pode ser caracterizado como cópia do Thunder, pois cada arquivo é "licenciado separadamente", a licença para programas de múltiplos arquivos fontes é outra:
From: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html



> *For programs that are more than one file, it is better to replace “this program” with the name of the program, and begin the statement with a line saying “This file is part of NAME”.* For instance,
> _
> This file is part of Foobar.
> 
> Foobar is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
> it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
> the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
> (at your option) any later version.
> 
> ...

----------


## polaco1782

O BFWCache nao usa nenhuma linha de codigo do thundercache.

Todo projeto foi escrito por mim, totalmente em C. até ofereci em liberar o source para o pessoal do thundercache,
mas o que recebi foi simplesmente um "downgrade" para usuario comum.

Alias, o projeto do BFWcache já existem a muito tempo, o que me inspirou a continuar foi devido as falhas de projeto do thundercache, e por ser escrito em uma linguagem que nao é eficiente.

Vc querem meu sources, é isso? nao tem problema, vcs copiam ele, façam o que quiserem e rotulem como "thundercache C edition".

Nao sei da onde vcs tiraram essa ideia mediocre de plagio, entao vamos processar todas distribuicoes linux por plagio.

Nao uso nenhum lib pra parsear XML nao, o meu parser XML foi escrito por mim mesmo, e nao e nenhum pouco lento. algo mais?

[]'s

----------


## polaco1782

Internet Explorer aceita no maximo 2048 chars no endereco.
A RFC diz que a URL pode ter até 8192 chars, que é o limite do squid.

----------


## osmano807

> O BFWCache nao usa nenhuma linha de codigo do thundercache.
> 
> Todo projeto foi escrito por mim, totalmente em C. até ofereci em liberar o source para o pessoal do thundercache,
> mas o que recebi foi simplesmente um "downgrade" para usuario comum.
> 
> Alias, o projeto do BFWcache já existem a muito tempo, o que me inspirou a continuar foi devido as falhas de projeto do thundercache, e por ser escrito em uma linguagem que nao é eficiente.
> 
> Vc querem meu sources, é isso? nao tem problema, vcs copiam ele, façam o que quiserem e rotulem como "thundercache C edition".
> 
> ...


o.O Fez um parser! o.O "Quando eu crescer quero ser igual a você tio!"  :Rock:  (TODO: estudar libxml2).

Plágio é uma coisa complicada em se tratando de GPL... Mas para amenizar, todo Linux é baseado no kernel do kernel.org, que é GPL. Todo BSD é baseado no kernel BSD, sobre licença BSD (estou postando do BSD Darwin por exemplo). Existem outros kerneis, como o Windows, que é licença diferente.




> Vc querem meu sources, é isso? nao tem problema, vcs copiam ele, façam o que quiserem e rotulem como "thundercache C edition".


Se for dado os créditos ao autor do código (tipo squid, quem ajuda a arrumar um bug, tem o seu nome nas correções no código).




> Internet Explorer aceita no maximo 2048 chars no endereco.
> A RFC diz que a URL pode ter até 8192 chars, que é o limite do squid.


Menos mal, existe uma regra... TODO: testar um "header overflow" no squid.

----------


## Roberto21

Feito!!!


Olá colega, boa noite!

Não estou me metendo na discução, nem no que está escrito, só quero te lembrar que não é correto divulgar conteúdo de e-mail's sem a autorização da outra parte, isso se caracteriza uma contravenção e está na lei.

Só uma dica para você :Smile:

----------


## luapufo

> Luis Roberto[/COLOR] 
> 
> Email Respondido:
> 
> Editado
> 
> 
> Olá colega, boa noite!
> 
> ...


Obrigado por me avisar, ja editei o meu post atras, so quis mostrar que nada foi feita as escondidas e não sabia e nem me informei se podia postar, peço que delete a sua Citação, para eu não ter problema e o Luiz ficar chateado comigo, pois sempre se mostrou uma pessoa muito atenciosa.

----------


## Roberto21

OLha, esse problema vem desde outro post ''respondido'' por um rapaz que participa do under e do thunder e disse algo que o benatto e o Luiz não gostaram, talvez as palavras que o Benatto queria usar não eram essas, mas o que o rapaz disse incomodou o pessoal.

Eu mesmo já tive problemas com esse rapaz e me pareçe ser uma pessoa difícil de dialogar, mas isso é outra história, sugiro você falar direto com O Luiz o Benatto que são pessoas inteligentes como você e rapidamente se resolverá, por que '''unidos somos mais fortes''', agora quem nunca se chateou com alguém por uma ingratidão ou uma frase MUITO MAL COLOCADA em um diálogo ?

Esperem para falar direto com eles, e tenho certeza que tudo se esclarecera.

Abraço a todos vocês

----------


## Bruno

Boa Noite a Todos 

Como foi e sou Homem pra falar sou homem pra me redimir 

Mais amigos do BFW vocês tem um projeto a muito tempo sobre cache mais alem de dar continuidade nele oferece ajuda para o thunder ai simplesmente sai uma versão do bfw é complicado entenda nosso lado,

Agora você falou sobre falhas no thunder quais elas e porque de não contribuir, simplesmente ter criado um projeto similar mesmo que vocês ja tinha um projeto antes de nós e quando você falou com o Luiz com intuido de ajudar a projeto, esta historia ficou muito vaga

O luciano é um cara inteligente mais se espressou mão quanto a o Rodrigo manga Devolper desde o inicio do projeto fez um patch que não é base do thunder e quiz cobrar o que todos nos devolper e membros da comunidade não achamos nada ha mais pois como disse é um patch de videos

----------


## Bruno

Boa noite osmano807

sobre o thunder proxy
sem sombra de duvidas o squid é uma otima ferramenta 
porem para ter um controle total do proxy e cache foi descidido fazer o proxy 

porem o squid tem la suas qualidades e defeitos principalmente falando dos varios hosts que existem hj 
isto com o url_rewrite você consegue resolver mais se alem de ter que usar um url_rewrite vc ja fazer o cache com menos processo a produção de cache será maior

----------


## osmano807

Boa noite também Benatto

Até entendo, vai dar mais controle, vai facilitar a vida, vai reduzir muitos problemas. 
Hoje em dia quase não faz mais sentido de fazer cache no proxy, principalmente pela popularização de Ajax e PHP, as páginas são totalmente dinâmicas, sobrando só esse "grosso" de conteúdo que pode ser feito cache, mesmo assim os "provedores" do serviço fazem um load-balance confuso, confundindo o squid.

Ah, que o Thunder proxy suporte IPv6 (nem que seja em uma versão futura).

----------


## Bruno

> Boa noite também Benatto
> 
> Até entendo, vai dar mais controle, vai facilitar a vida, vai reduzir muitos problemas. 
> Hoje em dia quase não faz mais sentido de fazer cache no proxy, principalmente pela popularização de Ajax e PHP, as páginas são totalmente dinâmicas, sobrando só esse "grosso" de conteúdo que pode ser feito cache, mesmo assim os "provedores" do serviço fazem um load-balance confuso, confundindo o squid.
> 
> Ah, que o Thunder proxy suporte IPv6 (nem que seja em uma versão futura).



então exatamente isto no squid load-balance do pessoal ai é complicado 
agora IPv6 isto é uma coisa que tem que se pensar já

----------


## osmano807

Acho que o avira tem esse problema, o programa acessa direto o IP, e sai aquele monstro de IPv6 nos logs, imagina o regex disso, além do IP reverso mal configurado...
IPv6 já é uma realidade nos gringo, aqui nunca vi internet com IPv6, salvo os túneis (que eu mesmo uso um).

Mas é fácil o resto, o problema vai ser as regex, que o google vai comprar um bloco imenso (/32 eu acho)...


(dormir, tá tarde...)

----------


## mamona

> Bom Devido ao moderador fechar o topico abrimos outro 
> 
> Bom Acho que não teve tantas ofenças assim pq pq ja vi mais ofenças ai mais como era do patrocionador da under passaram pano quente mais tudo bem morre aki
> 
> Mais a Indignação é grande os cara se fizer de amigo pra pegar o codigo e ideias e plagiar 
> ta tudo bem
> 
> como o amigo paulo comentou o luciano super inteligiente nada contra ele profissionalmente falando 
> mais se como ele se referiu que se fossem cobrar por patchs ou outro nomes que seja ele não teria feito um tuto pro thunder e sim pra outro
> ...



Bom meu caro,

O que vou dizer não servirá de nada, nem pra ti, nem pra qualquer um "contra ti". Sinto sua mágoa, fica sempre a sensação de vazio, descaso, trabalho cortado em pedaços. Vcs suaram muito, fizeram o que NINGUÉM mais fez, nos deram algo novo, inovador, consistente.

Há problemas?? sim, ha bugs?? claro que sim, maduro? não....mas foi a coisa mais promissora que passou perto do desespero de todos (principalmente quem usa mk , eu tbm uso) qd não se conseguia cachear youtube.

Imaginar que mesmo com busg, problemas e td mais que irá por vir, o ThunderCache é de longe o sonho suado de todos aqueles que admitindo ou não...usam, repassam, cobram ou se sentem donos.

Se está havendo plágio, copia, modificação enfim, seja lá o que for...saiba o senhor, que podem tirar td de vcs, só não vão poder tirar essas CABEÇAS BRILHANTES, Sr. Rodrigo, Biazus, Você Bennato e muitos outros que com sua parcela de conhecimento contribuem como podem (O próprio Osmano, o Perigoso e tantos outros).

Só de pensar que hj é uma realidade se cachear youtube, e agora tantos outros, vcs já merecem um pedestal. Podem até melhorar, fazerem diferente (se for o caso de estar acontecendo mesmo), mas lhe digo, com ou sem crédito, essa comunidade maravilhosa MK sabem de có o nome de cada um de vcs, cada um que tornou o sonho "impossível" se transformar em realidade.

O Parabenizo, assim como o Biazus e o Rodrigo, e espero em Deus que essas cabeças sejam ilumidadas a cada deitar de cama de cada um de vcs.

Se seu sentimento de tristeza tem fundamento ou não, isso não importa, o que de fato importa é que esse mesmo sentimento passa...sempre passa, mas a graça e a ousadia de vcs em criar do nada algo que todos almejam, ISSO NÃO PASSA, isso inraiza cada vez mais.

Fique com Deus

Abraços

Mamona

----------


## Roberto21

parabéns colega, pelas sábias palavras  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:

----------


## rodrigomanga

eu nem acho disso um plágio, só acho que usaram um pouco da idéia primária do luiz, e a nossa experiência para fazer uma coisa nova, ao invés de unirmos forças, estamos nos dividindo, criando forks, falando q uma coisa é melhor q a outra.

claro q sei q o sistema tem seus defeitos, e eu sei onde tá cada um deles, já arrumei alguns, mas realmente, não dá pra fazer milagre.

Eu já tenho o próximo passo, vc pensam que o thunder vai parar no proxy, ou no c++? podem ter certeza que eu já estou um pulo a frente, muita gente nem imagina o que vou fazer, mas eu já falei pro luiz, mas ele deve ter esquecido.

Vamos nos unir? ou vai ficar cada um trabalhando no seu canto?

----------


## paulojrandrade

Gente, se vcs verem as pessoas q passaram até agora nesse post q o Benatto criou, são pessoas q a anos vejo criando, desenvolvem, e ajudando muitas pessoas ignorantes como eu. Pessoas de inteligencia e capacidade impar. Pq nao unir forças ???
Fui usuario a anos do BFW. A vantagem do BFW é q tem um grupo de developers bem maior q o Thunder. Agora q tem sanguessugas no thunder teem. Mas tirando esses raros casos, e antes q fechem mais um topico. Pq nao unirmos? pq nao juntar força? Mas como o Benatto e o Luiz falaram com pessoas empenhadas, q peguem suas obrigações e cumpram-as, e nao fujam com as ideias como muitos fizeram, e pensaram somente na "EU"...QUIPE, vamos ser humildes, e devolver oq recebemos de graça. Agora se vc é um previligiado, parabéns, crie sua solução e venda, afinal esse forum é para quem procura soluções open, free, etc etc por isso q vejo muitos topicos de vendas sendo trancado.

Abraço a todos, e me desculpem as palavras erroneas, fico indignado com todo esse transtorno.


PS: Nao sei se isso ajuda, mas vcs já olharam o projeto LUSCA ? ë um projeto onde estao reescrevendo o squid. Há pouco material, mas ha pessoas usando e muito contente com o desempenho.

----------


## Bruno

Bom Dia a Todos

O Manga então eu não estou dividindo força não até pq eles entram no projeto e sairam um outro alem de se unir 

sobre a equipe de devolper ser menor que a da BFW isto é sem sombra de duvidas somos em 4 porem quem mais trabalha é o manga eu realmente estou sobrecarregado 
ai te pergunto alguem colaborou financeiramente com o projeto thunder???
ai te pergunto ao pessoal da BFW sobre colaboração financeira vcs tem alguma ou estao igual a nos ????

----------


## pedrovigia

> eu nem acho disso um plágio, só acho que usaram um pouco da idéia primária do luiz, e a nossa experiência para fazer uma coisa nova, ao invés de unirmos forças, estamos nos dividindo, criando forks, falando q uma coisa é melhor q a outra.
> 
> claro q sei q o sistema tem seus defeitos, e eu sei onde tá cada um deles, já arrumei alguns, mas realmente, não dá pra fazer milagre.
> 
> Eu já tenho o próximo passo, vc pensam que o thunder vai parar no proxy, ou no c++? podem ter certeza que eu já estou um pulo a frente, muita gente nem imagina o que vou fazer, mas eu já falei pro luiz, mas ele deve ter esquecido.
> 
> Vamos nos unir? ou vai ficar cada um trabalhando no seu canto?


Concordo com o Rodrigo que não é plágio, se o sistema esta até em linguagem diferente como pode ser um plágio, é como se alguém estive-se feito uma loja virtual toda em .NET bem legal cheia de recurso e outra pessoal estive-se tb feito uma com os mesmo recursos e bem legal mais em PHP, onde esta o plágio se os dois sistemas estão em linguagens diferentes, nos dois projetos com toda certeza iria existir o programadores amandes de uma tecnologia e outros da outra, e é isso que irar ocorrem com o thunder agora uns iram ficar no php, outros no c ou c++ outros talvez no perl e python e por ai vai, isso é normal e tem que existir veja o DragonFly BSD e o FreeBSD alguns programadores não estavam alegres com o FreeBSD sairma e criaram o DragonFly, todos os dois são otimos sistema com algumas diferenças mais com o mesmo objetivo, pelo menos para mim acho que seria otimo se isso tb ocorre-se com o thunder, se o que o pessoal que cria um sistema que tem a mesma finalidade que o thunder estiver plagiando ele pq ele é mais conhecido, então o thunder tb esta pois o projeto cachevideos.com é bem mais conhecido do que ele ....

----------


## Bruno

> Concordo com o Rodrigo que não é plágio, se o sistema esta até em linguagem diferente como pode ser um plágio, é como se alguém estive-se feito uma loja virtual toda em .NET bem legal cheia de recurso e outra pessoal estive-se tb feito uma com os mesmo recursos e bem legal mais em PHP, onde esta o plágio se os dois sistemas estão em linguagens diferentes, nos dois projetos com toda certeza iria existir o programadores amandes de uma tecnologia e outros da outra, e é isso que irar ocorrem com o thunder agora uns iram ficar no php, outros no c ou c++ outros talvez no perl e python e por ai vai, isso é normal e tem que existir veja o DragonFly BSD e o FreeBSD alguns programadores não estavam alegres com o FreeBSD sairma e criaram o DragonFly, todos os dois são otimos sistema com algumas diferenças mais com o mesmo objetivo, pelo menos para mim acho que seria otimo se isso tb ocorre-se com o thunder, se o que o pessoal que cria um sistema que tem a mesma finalidade que o thunder estiver plagiando ele pq ele é mais conhecido, então o thunder tb esta pois o projeto cachevideos.com é bem mais conhecido do que ele ....



Sim a palavra plagio foi empenhada errada por min 

o que realmente aconteceu foi o pessoal da BFW oferecer ajuda para o projeto porem montar outro 
mais da minha parte sem brigas é melhor eu developar as linhas no thunder do que ficar escrevendo aki

att, 


Bruno

----------


## m4d3

> Boa Noite a Todos 
> 
> Como foi e sou Homem pra falar sou homem pra me redimir 
> 
> Mais amigos do BFW vocês tem um projeto a muito tempo sobre cache mais alem de dar continuidade nele oferece ajuda para o thunder ai simplesmente sai uma versão do bfw é complicado entenda nosso lado,
> 
> Agora você falou sobre falhas no thunder quais elas e porque de não contribuir, simplesmente ter criado um projeto similar mesmo que vocês ja tinha um projeto antes de nós e quando você falou com o Luiz com intuido de ajudar a projeto, esta historia ficou muito vaga
> 
> O luciano é um cara inteligente mais se espressou mão quanto a o Rodrigo manga Devolper desde o inicio do projeto fez um patch que não é base do thunder e quiz cobrar o que todos nos devolper e membros da comunidade não achamos nada ha mais pois como disse é um patch de videos



Benatto, o que eu disse foi que deve primeiro ser definido se é free ou não, a respeito de Manga cobrar pelo patch eu deixei bem claro que é um direito dele pois nem relógio trabalha de graça mas fazer isso de forma aberta acho que valoriza o produto e separa o joio do trigo. 

Vou me queixar que o Sr. Benatto distorceu (e teve apoio de vários outros) o que eu disse, fazendo julgamento da minha pessoa e outros aqui neste fórum também, 'rapaz', 'carapuça', 'cabra', eu tenho nome e não preciso destes adjetivos chulos pois sei bem a posição que ocupo neste fórum e demais, sou questionador e não babador de ovo como vi os mesmos que me acusam puchando saco de um e de outro porque tem interesse pessoal e financeiro posando de bom moço (que me desculpem os que não devem nada, digo isso baseado nas balas perdidas disparadas pra todo lado que em nada contribuem).

Ainda estou esperando a resposta do MAGAL a respeito do motivo pelo qual trancou o meu post sobre o cache em debian, já que considero um abuso de autoridade trancar sem motivo, democracia é poder falar a verdade, pois me mostre onde foi que eu menti ou distorci algum fato que farei questão de corrigir o mais rápido possível, agora usar da força para tentar me calar isso não dá pra aceitar. 

Quando biazus me pediu ajuda (eu me ofereci)(e a maioria nem deve saber do que to falando) eu disse a ele que faria conforme eu pudesse mas entendi que ele queria pra aquela semana, o que não foi possivel, e me permita dizer, se codar o thunder não é fácil vocês nem imaginam o quanto dificil pra mim a tarefa que me foi dada, deixo o biazus se quiser vir explicar, quem sabe assim fica claro a complexidade da coisa toda e algum expert queira assumir a tarefa que posso apoiar.

A minha ajuda o projeto do thunder ou outro gratuito pode ter sim, agora precisa dar fim na palhaçada que este forum ta virando com um bando de puxa sacos metidos a sabixão puxando saco de meia dúzia pra conseguir o que quer, trafico de influência nas bases do fórum, dá licença pessoal, que democracia é ésta onde não se pode falar a VERDADE sem ficar puxando saco de um ou de outro.

*Eu sugiro que sejam colocadas as diferenças de lado* e que façamos 2 níveis de colaboradores (inclusive com lista de nomes e responsabilidades) do projeto thundercache (só mantém meia dúzia encabeçando o projeto porque vocês assim o querem). 

Developers e Contributors onde os contributors ficariam com a função de mostrar o caminho, fazer os testes, juntar mais colaboradores, organizar as doações para o projeto e tirar a carga dos developers que ficariam codando.

Não vou puxar o saco de ninguém, post apagado é prova de que isso ta virando anarquia com governo de um homem só, uma mente não é nada perto do que pode ser um grupo bem organizado.

----------


## osmano807

O que me deixa chateado é que ninguém, sem ser os developers, sabe o andamento do projeto. Criaram uma conta no sourceforge, deixaram de lado e colocaram no seu próprio servidor. Ok, mas e o Thunder Proxy? Necessitam de ajuda? de dinheiro? de idéias?

Entrei no meu e-mail e vi a lista do squid, lançaram uma novo branch do squid3, em pouco tempo já tinham testado e mandado um bug, com até indicação de código a corrigir, foi corrigido e feito o patch. É isso, comunicação, ficam "codando" escondido, muita gente queria ajudar, como eu, mas por não saberem muita coisa ficam com o pé atrás de se ingressar como developer mesmo.
Como mesmo a questão dos regex lá no forum do thunder, eu não sabia que tinha que melhorar, aí o Rodrigo abriu a boca e falou que tinha que melhorar, fiz os regex que pude, até de site pr0n no serviço. 
Comunicação, é uma das bases de um bom relacionamento users - developers.

Agora: se o projeto vai ser closed source, comuniquem, aí não tem essa desconfiança de vocês estarem "codando escondido"

Se for GPL, podem liberar o source sem medo, só de vez em quando tem que monitorar os programas closed source com funções semelhantes...
Se for BSD/MIT, aí que pode liberar sem medo mesmo.

----------


## rodrigomanga

ow pirigoso, realmente depois de tanto nego usando a nossa experiência para desenvolverem as suas próprias ferramentas, fiquei com medo de liberar os códigos que estou fazendo!

É muito fácil pegar a idéia de um sistema, depois que nego ralou pra ter pensado como funcionaria, e simplesmente desenvolver outra coisa em cima, ao invés de ajudar e se unir...


o q fazer? não gosto de esconder, mas tb nao gosto de ser usado sem crédito...

isso não é plágio, mas é sacanagem neh?

----------


## osmano807

O jeito é ir no escritório de registro de patentes dos EUA e da UE...

Agora acho a palavra boa, *sacanagem*

----------


## marcos do vale

*textos tirados do fórum do ThunderCache*



*downloader.php + curl*

http://www.biazus.com/forum/styles/p...ost_target.gifby *cmartin* » April 20th, 2009, 11:01 am 


Rodrigo, olhando o código do downloader.php, andei pensando se não seria melhor
gerenciar a parte do download usando o libcURL com PHP?

o cURL suporta até resumir downloads.... acho que é uma lib interessante para integrar ao thunder.


*Re: downloader.php + curl*

http://www.biazus.com/forum/styles/p...ost_target.gifby *rodrigomanga* » April 30th, 2009, 4:41 pm 

o sistema já resume download
pra q vou mudar uma coisa q tá funcionando bem?



BRILHANTE!!!
 :Damnmate:

----------


## rodrigomanga

não entendeu?

pra q eu vo mexer num sistema q ta funcionando ?! pra adicionar uma funcionalidade, desempenho... é só ser lógico.

quer um motivo mais logico? não mexo no curl simplesmente por não ser prioridade.

A prioridade do sistema agora é desempenho, por isso to com a cara no C++.

entendeu ou quer q desenhe? é facil falar, fazer ninguem quer... ou não tem capacidade. :Damnmate:

----------


## osmano807

> não entendeu?
> 
> pra q eu vo mexer num sistema q ta funcionando ?! pra adicionar uma funcionalidade, desempenho... é só ser lógico.
> 
> quer um motivo mais logico? não mexo no curl simplesmente por não ser prioridade.
> 
> A prioridade do sistema agora é desempenho, por isso to com a cara no C++.
> 
> entendeu ou quer q desenhe? é facil falar, fazer ninguem quer... ou não tem capacidade.


Mas c++ vocês usam libcURL?
Resumo de download é chato, não é todo server que suporta, e você pode estar tentando dar resume em um arquivo errado (ou que o início foi de outra url)

----------


## marcos do vale

> não entendeu?
> 
> pra q eu vo mexer num sistema q ta funcionando ?! pra adicionar uma funcionalidade, desempenho... é só ser lógico.
> 
> quer um motivo mais logico? não mexo no curl simplesmente por não ser prioridade.
> 
> A prioridade do sistema agora é desempenho, por isso to com a cara no C++.
> 
> entendeu ou quer q desenhe? é facil falar, fazer ninguem quer... ou não tem capacidade.


Daí irão me acusar de plágio ... sacanagem ... sei lá o quê ???

Te decide ... 

Só tenho uma conclusão de tudo que li até agora: xilique de quem teve o orgulho ferido.

----------


## osmano807

> Daí irão me acusar de plágio ... sacanagem ... sei lá o quê ???
> 
> Te decide ... 
> 
> Só tenho uma conclusão de tudo que li até agora: xilique de quem teve o orgulho ferido.


Agora temos que parar de fazer as coisas para colocar libcURL... Ok, mas vai ter que esperar meu servidor W2k8 tiver rodando redondo, ainda estou esperando a licença, depois posso pensar nisto, mas eu acho que até lá, já vai ter saído a versão em C++.

Enquanto isto:
PHP: cURL - Manual

----------


## luapufo

> Sim a palavra plagio foi empenhada errada por min 
> 
> o que realmente aconteceu foi o pessoal da BFW oferecer ajuda para o projeto porem montar outro 
> mais da minha parte sem brigas é melhor eu developar as linhas no thunder do que ficar escrevendo aki
> 
> att, 
> 
> 
> Bruno





> O Manga então eu não estou dividindo força não até pq eles entram no projeto e sairam um outro alem de se unir





> Todo projeto foi escrito por mim, totalmente em C. até ofereci em liberar o source para o pessoal do thundercache,
> mas o que recebi foi simplesmente um *"downgrade"* para *usuario comum*.





> ai te pergunto ao pessoal da BFW sobre colaboração financeira vcs tem alguma ou estao igual a nos ????


Temos um sistema de doação no nosso forum, e muitos usuarios ajudam la, voces mesmo podem ver que la não existe propaganda e nem aceitamos comercio no forum. Todo dinheiro recolhidoé revertido ao projeto em pagamento do servidor de hospedagem e compra de material para compatibilidade com o sistema

----------


## juninhobiuuu

É recomedavel usar o thunder cache com uma quantidade de 100 clientes ou mais ? Todo mundo que eu conheço e utiliza fala que so e uma maravilha no inicio depois fica travando, ae removem o cache de video.

----------


## rodrigomanga

tenho clientes com 500 usuarios, e ta rodando bem, tem gente q usa com mil usuarios, tudo vai de afinar a configuração;

----------


## juninhobiuuu

Outra coisa o tamanho do cache pode carretar em lentidao ? exemplo um cache com 100 GB ficara lento ? 

Tenho aqui uma maquina Dual core, 2 GB de ram e 160 GB hh sata2, essa maquina aguenta o tranco ?

----------

